# Nasty Attacking Antifa Girl Who Got Punched In The Face By Heroic Pro-Trumper Seeks $80K On GoFundMe



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 17, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!


GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!


----------



## MindWars (Apr 17, 2017)

LMAO, I gotta share this one, I hope that skank doesn't see a dime.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> LMAO, I gotta share this one, I hope that skank doesn't see a dime.


I agree!


----------



## MindWars (Apr 17, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO, I gotta share this one, I hope that skank doesn't see a dime.
> ...



The skank is up to a little over 5 grand now..........Uuugh .  What ticks me of the most about this bs
is these are the same radical feminist a holes that go around wanting to be equal, but only when it suites them. 

She want's equal well gawd dam you just got punched in the face just like a MAN would have done had a man done that to another man. 

So I say sit down stfup and you got what you wanted hypocritical bitch.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 17, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!



"Viscous"?  You mean she's sticky?


----------



## tyroneweaver (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Apr 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


This doesn't surprise me. In this day and age, anyone can now get monetary help whenever they need it badly enough for whatever their reason is. Someone's fine can be taken care of by everyone else in just a week's time.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 17, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


>


LMAO!

I like this one in real time!


----------



## MindWars (Apr 17, 2017)

Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO

WHITE SHARIA RISING: Nathan Damigo’s “Punch Heard Round the World”


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


>


She swung at him first, clearly self defense on his part.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 17, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Absolutely!


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 17, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!


Why are you promoting her GoFundMe site here?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 17, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO
> 
> WHITE SHARIA RISING: Nathan Damigo’s “Punch Heard Round the World”


Yes. She does porn. Nathan Damigo gave her a facial she wasn't expecting!


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 17, 2017)

Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


This is typical of left wing pussies.  We can punch you, but don't you dare hit us back or we will call you names.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 17, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


Why insist on referring to that thug as a "girl".  As far as ascertainable, she's an adult and made her choice to assault someone larger than her.  She got what she deserved and apparently her attorney knows it.  Otherwise, she'd be filing a suit against the guy she forced to defend himself instead of begging for money online.  Oh, wait, why isn't she still supported by her parent's health insurance?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.
> ...



you got videos of liberals punching right wing little girls in the face, and do you have pages of liberals laughing about it? She couldn't have been 90 pounds soaking wet.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Apr 18, 2017)

The trump supporters are kind of like the isis...They're vile pieces of shit.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.
> ...



What she deserved? You're a pig.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...  

And I'm an anti-feminist chick for the record.


----------



## Geaux4it (Apr 18, 2017)

That looked like Rock'em Sock'em Robots. 

She assaulted his fist with her face

-Geaux


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I have reams of footage of liberals attacking peaceful individuals who were at an event to hear a speaker....on multiple campuses...

Your little effort at trying to parse it to "big bad right winger hitting little girls" just shows how pussified you are.  There are pages of you left wing kooks making excuses for the destruction of property all because you lost an election.

There are hours of footage of people protesting and getting violent when conservative speakers go to universities.

Yeah..I have it.  It is called google and it takes but a small amount of imagination to look it up.   No, I will NOT be looking it up for you.

Go be a pussy on someone else's dime.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 18, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...
> 
> And I'm an anti-feminist chick for the record.




Wow, I didn't think you were female.  I need a break from this forum....lol


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve clearly has a man crush on this guy. Also seem to worship ISIS.

THIS is what is passing for conservatism these days?

National Socialists and Communists have always been at war.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...
> ...



No worries, I tend to think more in line with the masculine side of things so folks on the internet make that mistake quite often heh


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



"big bad right winger hitting little girls" Is kinda the point. That big guy hitting that small woman like that is a little beyond normal conflicts.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 18, 2017)

Looked at the video repeatedly and all I saw was a small woman put her hands up as she was attacked by a coward. But that is Stevie boi's speed.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Steve clearly has a man crush on this guy. Also seem to worship ISIS.
> 
> THIS is what is passing for conservatism these days?
> 
> National Socialists and Communists have always been at war.



  Turnabout is fair play.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Looked at the video repeatedly and all I saw was a small woman put her hands up as she was attacked by a coward. But that is Stevie boi's speed.



   So does this mean she wont be getting any of those scalps she was hankering for? What a shame....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!


Brave guy, sucker punching someone smaller than himself.   Very brave.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


They live vicariously thru white supremists that sucker punch small girls.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> ...



  You should go to the next beserkly protest so he can punch someone who weighs 250.


----------



## Compost (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Like this gal?  LOL


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Compost said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Is that Drew Carey in drag?


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 18, 2017)

Two thoughts.

First, that the Alt Right are celebrating a guy who punched a woman is kind of telling about their misogyny. 

Second, the leftists who are ignoring the whole rest of the riot that was going on in the middle of this and going hysterical over this one punch are a bit silly.


----------



## WinterBorn (Apr 18, 2017)

The girl in question is an idiot.   To think that you should be able tp punch someone without consequences is ridiculous.

As for her begging for money, I have no problem with this part.   She is asking for it and people are willingly giving it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


He did a good job. Fuck that subhuman commie.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Looked at the video repeatedly and all I saw was a small woman put her hands up as she was attacked by a coward. But that is Stevie boi's speed.


That's because you are a stupid liberal and one must be a completely blind and dumb person to be a liberal.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Aren't you clever.  You were there, right?   Not living vicariously thru any brave white supremists?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Bodee is mad her rat friend, I mean girlfriend caught one to the nose trying to prove she can do what men can do. Lol


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

If she was that small she should not have gone somewhere and attacked others.  She had an obligation to keep herself safe.  We don't know why  she wanted to be exposed to violence.   It might have been satisfying some other deep seated need.  Therefore, she got what she went there for.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



All of the anti-fa protesters showed up for the explicit purpose of disrupting a lawful rally by Trump Supporters. The difference here is the other side decided to fight back if attacked.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> If she was that small she should not have gone somewhere and attacked others.  She had an obligation to keep herself safe.  We don't know why  she wanted to be exposed to violence.   It might have been satisfying some other deep seated need.  Therefore, she got what she went there for.


I hear she said in one of her hairy porn videos that she liked to be dominated....that definitely happened. Lol


----------



## NLT (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.


shup bodey


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

I wouldn't punch a female in that manner. A decent slapdown would have been plenty.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.


I strongly agree....working on my CC right now, tho it is a long process in CA.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.


You guys don't have enough time to catch up as far as firearms training is concerned. We've been ready for this for years upon years. Come on out of the city and into our neck of the woods .....we can have a shootout and you will lose. Bigly....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.
> ...


You guys are a joke.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.



Then said progressives would have been liable for murder, because they brought arms to a confrontation they initiated.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

I was involved in the brawl in Huntington Beach...it was pretty fun to sock up commie subhumans. Didn't hit any women....I don't even recall there being any female antifa there. Then again they were all masked up like cowards as usual.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.
> ...


Nope.  Self-defense.  Regardless, the world would be a better place.  No mercy for the alt-right.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.


Of course they do.  The mistake is in thinking that ONLY liberals would be armed.  This woman's friends would be picking up her brains with a blotter.

Both sides need to arm themselves to the hilt and take it to the streets and the college quad.   Open it up.  Liberals need to be crushed, absolutely and there is only one way to do that.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...







Wrong again.  Taking weapons to a lawful event for the purpose of fomenting violence is not self defense.  That is called incitement to riot and you will get what you deserve.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Not even close. She entered the area assuming to take a non-lawful act,. i.e disrupt a lawful protest with violence. She entered a physical unarmed scrum willingly. If she had a firearm and used it, I doubt she would get self defense. 

Now if she left the altercation and then the dude came up to her again and attacked her, then she would have a self defense case. 

And I assume you will be on the front lines next time, right Mr. Keyboard Commando?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.
> ...


No, the mistake is in liberals arguing for gun control when there is a movement by a small minority in the country, the alt-right, that needs to be put down by whatever means necessary. The allies didn't go unarmed to fight the Nazi's in WW2, and neither should Americans against the alt-right.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


I could just imagine Old Fool trying to be a tough guy IRL....taking off his shirt to reveal his chicken wings and his saggy, weed-induced manboobs and throwing up his dukes...only to get punched and turned to dust. I bet he would cry while shooting at you. Lol


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



So you are supporting the gunning down of your fellow citizens?

How about you back that up, bitch?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


If I see an alt-right cultist go after a little girl at a protest that I'm attending, they're going down.  The best thing Damigo can do for this country is serve as fertilizer.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



100% Keyboard Commando. 


as well as a punk ass bitch poseur.


----------



## deannalw (Apr 18, 2017)

Retard


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Who else is afraid of the big bad alt-right? We know Old School here is.

" must be put down by any means necessary"

Why? I don't see them starting the problems, it's always antifa.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Memes that hurt Old School's feeeeeeeeelz is enough to call for executing people.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



I support the US and what it stands for.  I believe it should be protected.  If that involves putting down violent fascists like Damigo, I won't lose a second of sleep over it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> I was involved in the brawl in Huntington Beach...it was pretty fun to sock up commie subhumans. Didn't hit any women....I don't even recall there being any female antifa there. Then again they were all masked up like cowards as usual.


Sure you were.   Cool story, bro.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


And the threat needs to be met by any means necessary or not.   It is a war just as allies went to war against the Nazis.  There is no reason why liberal college students could not be dragged from their beds and hanged from the lamp posts just as a lesson.  It's a war.  Recognize that it's a war.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


^ ironic


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...








So, you advocate murder to prevent the free expression of ideas.   Is that correct?  You are against the First Amendment so much that you are willing to engage in murder?  Good to know who the real fascist is here....and it ain't the Alt-Right.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



^ More evidence supporting what I'm saying


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



She wasn't a "little girl". She was a willing participant who telegraphed her intentions to get some "Nazi scalps"

Unlike you I don't infantilize women, an ironic trait among a so called progressive,.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



 I'm not flying halfway across the country to bitch slap a bunch of antifa pussies.
   If they decide to try that shit in my neck of the woods ....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > I was involved in the brawl in Huntington Beach...it was pretty fun to sock up commie subhumans. Didn't hit any women....I don't even recall there being any female antifa there. Then again they were all masked up like cowards as usual.
> ...


I was. You can even see me in some of the video from the rally. Im the buff hispanic guy with the fade haircut that body slammed that filthy subhuman to the ground and beat his face in. People had to pull me off his bitch ass. Lol


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I'm not the one advocating murder on a website. I'm just commenting that the anti-fa idiots got what they deserve.

Ohhhh... Oldschool is a punk ass bitch, doo-dah, doo-dah
Old School is a punk ass bitch, oh de doo-dah day.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Drove all the way from Phoenix to attend.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...








You forget, progressives ARE infantile.  It's all about them, and their feelings.  It's never OK to have your own feelings, and thoughts if they are counter to theirs.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> She wasn't a "little girl".



She should have been armed.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > She wasn't a "little girl".
> ...



No, she shouldn't have tried to disrupt a lawful assembly.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


In the future, she should be armed.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > She wasn't a "little girl".
> ...


She should have been at home making sammiches.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course you aren't...that would be scary.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Make sure to wear gloves if or when you do get the opprotunity....don't want to get AIDS from one of the rodent's bleeding on you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   I've never had a fear of flying.....or bitch slapping liberals.


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...








In the future, if she does again what she did here, and is armed she will be the one in the hospital or worse.  Far better would be for her to get a little education into her thick little skull so that she doesn't make such a stupid decision as that.  I am all about lawfully protesting those who you don't support, but the second you bring violence to it you're no better than any other thug that has been planted in the past.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  I was just thinking that very thing.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



And then the rightwing protesters will bring their guns, and that will end bad for everyone.

The Free Speech marchers were explicitly told to leave their weapons at home.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Moldylocks 

What a fitting title! She's gonna be bigger (of a phenomenon) than Trigglypuff!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


You rubes are always bragging about having guns and daring people to make you use them. 

That is why liberals need to drop the gun control BS and arm themselves.  The far right is working to inflict major harm to the country, and if it comes down to violence, Americans need to be prepared.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



if they bring them to their own peaceful march its one thing, if they bring them to disrupt someone else's peaceful march it's another thing. 

It's a distinction your pigeon-sized brain just can't seem to grasp.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > She wasn't a "little girl".
> ...



  With what?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


It will be bad but it has to happen.  The country cannot remain on the knife edge of civil war endlessly.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Sure you don't.....cool story, my frightened little friend.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Apr 18, 2017)

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Regardless, they should be ready.  And that includes being armed by some means.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Watch a bunch of libtards buy guns and the suicide rate go through the roof. Lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  That wasnt a story peabrain,it was a sentence.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Everyone should be ready at all times.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Most leftists are on some kind of medication for mental issues, guaranteed theyd shoot themselves and other libs before they ever shoot a conservative or 'alt-righter'. Lol


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Of course, my frightened little friend.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Most leftists are on some kind of medication for mental issues, guaranteed theyd shoot themselves and other libs before they ever shoot a conservative or 'alt-righter'. Lol


My goodness, you certainly do weave some interesting tales, my frightened little friend.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Hell yeah....I encourage all of you lefties to buy guns. And then we can press Trump to end welfare and then the morons WILL kill themselves with the guns they bought.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



    You're not very good at this.
Maybe you should go back to polishing your wallet chain.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Just a side question..Why do you lefties oppose 'white nationalism' anyway? They are literally advocating to not live with you, is it because you are leaches that cannot live without their tax dollars? Me thinks that's part of it. Why else would you oppose a bunch of racist white people living away from you?


----------



## martybegan (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



NOT regardless. If you go to another person's rally with the intent to disrupt it by violent means and you bring firearms with you, any violence you perform can be considered pre-mediated.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Apr 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...




Watch her get a million thanks to threads like these 

.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



LMAO.  In your tiny hypocritical and lying mind that is a use of reasonable force.  He's a coward, like Trump and most of his supporters.  A sucker punch on another man is cowardice, on a women it is an example of a cowardly bully.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Hell yeah....I encourage all of you lefties to buy guns. And then we can press Trump to end welfare and then the morons WILL kill themselves with the guns they bought.



   Hell,if they tried to off themselves they'd probably miss.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Most leftists are on some kind of medication for mental issues, guaranteed theyd shoot themselves and other libs before they ever shoot a conservative or 'alt-righter'. Lol
> ...



  This appears to be the only response in your repertoire.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Pretty funny.....  I'm sure your joking is of the nervous, frightened kind.  Don't worry.  I apologize for intimidating you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Most leftists are on some kind of medication for mental issues, guaranteed theyd shoot themselves and other libs before they ever shoot a conservative or 'alt-righter'. Lol
> ...



   Stick with what you know......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Why would I fear a 300lb bull dyke?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Fascinating.....I scare you that much....so sorry.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Breaking News Update


New Pic Revealed.


Here she is prior to "the punch heard around the world" trying to attack American hero Nathan Damigo with a liquor bottle in her right hand. He had no choice but to defend himself.

Alert: Notice her face is partially covered. Nathan Damigo probably thought the person attacking was a small dreadlocked male hippie.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Oh shut up, pansy.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> New Pic Revealed.
> 
> 
> Here she is prior to "the punch heard around the world" trying to attack American hero Nathan Damigo with a liquor bottle in her right hand. He had no choice but to defend himself.


Living vicariously,I see.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> New Pic Revealed.
> 
> 
> Here she is prior to "the punch heard around the world" trying to attack American hero Nathan Damigo with a liquor bottle in her right hand. He had no choice but to defend himself.


What a dumb bitch....she literally asked for it.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



It still has the "funny" feature....which it uses to the extreme.


----------



## Camp (Apr 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


If a man that size sucker punched or even participated in a fight with another man the size and weight of that girl the guy would still be mocked and made fun of for being a cowardly bully. Didn't he get booted out of the military with a less than honorable discharge for being an asshole and coward?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > New Pic Revealed.
> ...


Nonetheless I bet Nathan pussies out and claims his PTSD made him punch a girl so he won't have to go to prison and become someone's bitch.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Neither of these people are heroes. Both of them are pieces of shit.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Yeah...just like he did when he robbed the Sikh/Hindi cab driver.


----------



## miketx (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



There is an old saying..mess with the bull you get the horn. It looks like she had it coming.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


He did time for that crime.  This will be at least Strike number Two given he has no other charges pending or convictions out there. 

White supremacist who punched woman in Berkeley has military, criminal ties to San Diego County


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



If the stupid crunt attacked him it's self defense. Good grief, nobody is going to let someone whack them with a bottle.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Nonetheless, he threw the first punch.  I don't care how big of a **** she was, when Nathan sucker-punched her, he crossed the line.  Now he'll have to answer for it like a man.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


If, yes.  It's self-defense.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Someone comes at you with an object you drop them


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Nathan is nobody to cheer for. I mean


Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Yeah I know. That's where he was radicalized, he joined one of the white prison gangs while in prison. I think this situation was self defense though. Doubt he will do any time.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



So that bottle in her hand is just a figment of everyone's imagination.....


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



The dope probably thought she was entitled


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It looks like a Jameson bottle. Wasting good liquor should be a crime too.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Indeed, my husband's favorite


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


He's a criminal thug.  What a surprise.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


With any luck, it's Strike Three.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  She probably stole it from her daddy's liquor cabinet.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


He is. So is the little Fraggle Rock character turned terrorist that he punched.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


A jury will decide.  Why do you think he ran after sucker punching her if he was in the right?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  You need a jury to tell you she has a bottle in her hand?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


It would only be 2. But with the way he is going....the 3rd will be coming soon enough.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


He didn't run...he fell back into the crowd and continued fighting.


----------



## miketx (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


The face sitting. That's why.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Nazis are scum.  Eradicating them off the face of the planet should be legal just like shooting hogs as vermin.  No season, no bag limit.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

miketx said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

The American left has done what no one else ever could, made Nazis look good and given them a respectability they didn't have before.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


>



But she saw Supergirl pick up the bad guy and throw him across the room. Supergirl wouldn't lie.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Nazis are scum.  Eradicating them off the face of the planet should be legal just like shooting hogs as vermin.  No season, no bag limit.


Same with commies


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I


Tipsycatlover said:


> The American left has done what no one else ever could, made Nazis look good and given them a respectability they didn't have before.


Thats half true. It has been done before...in Germany. How do you think Germany went from Weimar to Hitler and the NS? This is history repeating itself...only this time, it's in America.


----------



## Preacher (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!


You do not play a game with people who are fighting a war.

You think that's sinking into the people's heads yet? MANY of us are more than willing to die and kill in this war.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Nazis are scum.  Eradicating them off the face of the planet should be legal just like shooting hogs as vermin.  No season, no bag limit.
> ...


The good news is that, except for China, communism is effectively dead, but the fucking Nazis are still around.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


>


And...ladies and gentlemen....this is the hero of the frightened RussianWrs today.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Boy are you sadly mistaken. Communism is more of a threat than some neo nazi LARPERS.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

She assaulted Nathan with a deadly weapon. She should be in jail.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Because we owe China a lot of money and Nazis don't have their own country? 

Agreed.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> She assaulted Nathan with a deadly weapon. She should be in jail.


Feel free to charge her with that.....lol


----------



## Camp (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> She assaulted Nathan with a deadly weapon. She should be in jail.


The convicted armed robber and less than honorably discharged coward was not assaulted. Only his fellow racist bigots like you promote that nonsense lie.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


International communism didnt die with the fall of the USSR....It relocated to Latin America


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > She assaulted Nathan with a deadly weapon. She should be in jail.
> ...


He was assaulted by her with what looks to be a bottle of Jameson. In fact she was seen earlier throwing bottles at people. Reuters is all over this now. 






Picture from Reuters (note the bottle in her right hand)


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > She assaulted Nathan with a deadly weapon. She should be in jail.
> ...


It would be priceless if the RussianW instituted Third Strike law applies in his case.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 18, 2017)

Nathan and Antifa Girl will get married before year end


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Oink!
Little bitch came at me like that, I'd clock her one, too.  What makes people like, and you, think she has some special dispensation assault anyone without reasonable expectation that they defend themselves?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


But it's perfectly OK for a woman (small, or otherwise) to take a swing at a man (small, large, right- or left-winged)?  That's "normal" in your world?
Does your avatar represent what you wish you could be?  Or is that what you wish you could lay?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Compost said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Somebody should suggest that bras can be her friend.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Nah, Drew lost a lot of weight and looks better in a suit and tie than that cow would.  (With bags like that, "cow" is an appropriate description.)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  I still say thats Drew Carey in drag...

 But it is kinda weird that you cant tell where her waist starts and her tits end.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > This is why liberals need to drop the bullshit and arm themselves.  Damigo could be 6 feet under right now.
> ...


The gang bangers in their cities have also been prepared for years.  Wonder how they'll fare against the G-Bs when things get a little thin?


----------



## Camp (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


The girl did not take a swing. The punk bully was charging her and she put her arm up in defense. The convicted armed robber and disgraced former Marine is a punk. 
Someone calling himself gallantwarrior should not be critiquing avatar names.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


I think that's what the belt is supposed to signify.  You have to admit, the boxer's shoes with support hose socks are a nice touch, too.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Groids dont train. That's why they hit everything but their target.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



  I think we may have found our first photo of Bodey in the wild.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Wrong, faggot. She took a swing.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


She had already attacked him with a big liquor bottle.

Look in her right hand:


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Apr 18, 2017)

He will never go to trial.  She would have to press charges and in doing so would open herself up to arrest.  Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


This is why the left must be physically removed from our country. They have zero honesty...they will lie their ass off before admitting they are wrong about something. They're complete vermin.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

ZZ PUPPS said:


> He will never go to trial.  She would have to press charges and in doing so would open herself up to arrest.  Ain't gonna happen.


Which is why she is asking for money on gofundme...dumbfuck libtards will pay. The court wont.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Apr 18, 2017)

Her "do you wanna hit this" professional pick up line didn't play too well that day.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > She wasn't a "little girl".
> ...


She was, she had two of them and intended to use them to assault someone who disagreed with her.  She got what she deserved.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


And servin' up a cold brew.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Apr 18, 2017)

The story of the "victim" that the MSM doesn't want you to see.

https://www.everipedia.com/louise-rosealma-venus-rosales/


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


Misogynist much?  Why would a sucker punch on a woman be any different than a sucker punch on a man?  Seriously?  Are you implying that a woman is less capable of dealing with a defensive punch than a man would be?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Dude, you might want to reconsider that premise.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!



BEFORE SHE WAS INDOCTRINATED BY THE RADICAL FAKE LIBERAL LEFTIST & AFTER this is what happens when you get the zombie virus........







this is what happens when COLLEGE INDOCTRINATES your KID


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The American left has done what no one else ever could, made Nazis look good and given them a respectability they didn't have before.


Vermin are vermin.  There is no such thing as one vermin making another vermin look better.  Fuck all Nazi scum.  If the Zombie apocalypse arrived, I'd be shooting Nazis as well as Zombies.  Both need to be eradicated.  Zombie Nazis I'd shoot twice just for the heck of it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  I promise I can outrun Bodey.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...





ZZ PUPPS said:


> The story of the "victim" that the MSM doesn't want you to see.
> 
> https://www.everipedia.com/louise-rosealma-venus-rosales/


Yup!  Quite a piece of work, that one.  I see she's decided to eschew personal hygiene, probably saving the planet from gorbal warming...oops, AGW, aka: climate change.
We all need to quit washing: our hair, our bodies, our clothes, our cars...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


She would have made an outstanding Manson family member back in the day.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Where it is dying with a whimper, not a bang.

Venezuelan riots escalate after opposition leader banned from office

Still, fucking Nazis are scum.  They all deserve to burn in Hell.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It's not really that tough to outrun one of those grocery store fatso carts.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


It's cowardly to go after someone smaller and weaker than you are.  Nathan, like all Nazi bullies, is a spineless coward who chose to go after a woman then fade back into the crowd.  If he was proud of what he did, why hasn't he come forth and said so?

That said, if you're going to confront fucking Nazi scumbags, you should be smart enough to know they'll lie, cheat, suckerpunch and do other things fucking Nazi scumbags do.   You know, much like the LWLs on this forum.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

I better not, but I found a killer pic of her.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> ...



Okay, that was actually funny.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



  If she got anywhere near my face with that thing I'd give Usain Bolt a run for his money.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Again, Reuters took a picture of her attacking Nathan Damigo first with a large liquor bottle in her right hand. He took action and neutralized the attacker in swift fashion.

Look in her right hand!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's a better pic of her:


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.



A sucker punch by a man twice the size of his female victim is apolitical - it is a cowardly act by a bully who will be prosecuted and if convicted will be lucky if he only gets a one year commitment to the county jail, five years probation and terms which prevent his ownership or possession of a firearm, a fine, restitution to the victim and counseling.

  If I were the prosecutor I would charge him with a felony (Aggravated Battery) and seek an aggravated prison commitment (See: CA Penal Code Sec. 243(d).


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!


 Oh good we have her full name, she is not long for this world death to fascist antifa pigs!


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.
> ...



Hopefully next time she catches a bullet, no mercy for fascist antifa pigs!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



That's a pretty harsh sentence for being a confused young woman.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Death to ALL fascist ANTIFA pigs, all 5th columnist traitors to western civilization can get it too!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.
> ...


Reuters took a picture of her attacking Nathan Damigo first with a large liquor bottle (a weapon) in her right hand. She was the aggressor! Nathan Damigo who defended himself will not be arrested.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



"Death to ALL" who hold opinions you oppose?  Seem down right creepy to me.  Who or what has made you into the evil doer you've become?

BTW, I looked up ANTIFA, maybe you ought to too:

*Urban Dictionary: antifa*
www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=antifa
_
T_op Definition. Antifa. Short for (militant) anti-fascists. Middle-class champagne socialist/communist/anarchist white boys who don't like nationalists or fascists.

First I've seen the term today, seems to contradict this phrase you posted, to wit: "no mercy for fascist antifa pigs!"

If the term has a different meaning maybe you could explain and define it, along with my other question related to your pathological hate.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Anitifa= Soros youth goon squad.

That's the reality of it.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

The still has the bottle in her hand, the video does not.  Explain that!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> The still has the bottle in her hand, the video does not.  Explain that!


She attacked him first and dropped the bottle. She lost her hat in the process too.

Here she is seen prior to attacking Nathan Damigo. Her hat is on and her facemask is pulled up and she's got the bottle in her hand. Reports are coming out that she threw several bottles at some people earlier in the day including M80 fire crackers.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

They (ANTIFA) started throwing "bombs" at the crowd of free speechers who were minding their own business.  At that point you have a riot, and ANTIFI (including this poor idiot girl) were the antagonists.  What do the laws say about starting a riot in California?  In Alaska he would be considered as "assisting the police" heh


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



The meaning is it's time to start putting bullets in fascist antifa pigs, there is no debate here pal, we have her real name now, no more mask for that dead bitch.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I better not, but I found a killer pic of her.



Post it!  I love killer pics of liberal chicks!

....and conservative chicks, military chicks, foreign chicks...you get the idea.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I better not, but I found a killer pic of her.
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Free love!  Just wear a condom.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



No, actually it's the first daughter, you know, the one Trump agrees is a nice piece of ass, walking down a model runway with her titty flopping.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > The still has the bottle in her hand, the video does not.  Explain that!
> ...


Let a jury figure it out.  Either way, all fucking Nazis are scum.  All Nazis and Commie bastards should be the first ones shot in the Zombie Apocalypse to cleanse the world of scumbags.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Not in that video.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


But American nationalists are Patriots.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Because you lust after her and believe all models are sluts?


----------



## Camp (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.
> ...


He is a convicted armed robber already. He got caught robbing someone at gunpoint. This would be his second felony if he gets charged and convicted.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



Really? When did you first realize you could read people's minds over the internet? Can you tell what I'm thinking about you right now?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Camp said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



LOCK HIM UP!!! LOCK HIM UP!!!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


So were fucking scumbag Nazis.  

Anyone who is against the Constitution is, by definition, unAmerican.  While the fucking Nazis and other scumbags like Commies have a right to be heard, they don't  have a right to be respected.  If the Zombie Apocalypse comes, I'll be shooting them as easily as I shoot zombies.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Translation:  _I'm as big a lying **** as I think Ivanka is.  No, I refuse to answer your question so I'll just accuse you of reading minds and being a fucking asshole for asking me an honest question_.

No worries, kid. You live in a free country paid for in blood by people a lot better than you will ever be.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Please point out the lie.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > She's a self admitted anarchist and from the red and black she signifies that she's a communist anarchist.  You lefties are literally supporting someone /openly/ communist while calling those on the other side fascist nazi's... Ya'll are brainless zombies.
> ...



That you have no grasp of the law and are bitter and violent scumbag is why you are not and will never be a prosecutor.

She attacked him, Adolf.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> They (ANTIFA) started throwing "bombs" at the crowd of free speechers who were minding their own business.  At that point you have a riot, and ANTIFI (including this poor idiot girl) were the antagonists.  What do the laws say about starting a riot in California?  In Alaska he would be considered as "assisting the police" heh



At this point there really are no laws in California. The party is the law and will attack those whom they despise. There are no enforced codes, no precedent, no justice.

California is essentially Stalin's USSR at this point, a thug ruled kleptocracy where the only thing that matters is what group you are in.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I never claimed I did.  When did you first realize that when someone agrees with you but thinks your comments are asinine, that they are your enemy forever and that you'd put hate before justice?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


When you accused me of reading your mind.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Check out @BakedNorwegian's Tweet: Viva Europa  on Twitter


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > They (ANTIFA) started throwing "bombs" at the crowd of free speechers who were minding their own business.  At that point you have a riot, and ANTIFI (including this poor idiot girl) were the antagonists.  What do the laws say about starting a riot in California?  In Alaska he would be considered as "assisting the police" heh
> ...



Sounds like the anarchists already got what they wanted then...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Lol....I like how he gets all emotional and starts making shit up. "A man twice her size!"...lulz.

That guy is like the same height!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Disagreed.  A flash in the pan.

The enemy never wins until the last American who believes in our Constitution is dead.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Not the same height.  Easy to see not the same weight.  This fucker is coward.  If he's not, then he'd stand up like a man, turn himself in and speak for himself in court.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


He isn't twice her size though. That is evident. If you disagree, you need glasses.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

2 inches taller. OMG! He's a giant ogre!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


The fact they named their fucking Nazi group Europa shows these assholes are not pro-American.  I look forward to a revolution where I can snipe fuckers like this in the lower spine.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> 2 inches taller. OMG! He's a giant ogre!


Agreed.  What about the weight difference?  Why are you so evasive of the facts?  At first I trusted you to speak honestly, now I'm thinking you are dishonest.  Please be honest.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Agreed.  Not "twice here size".  Still, in that fracas he goes for the woman?  WTFO?  Notice there is no bottle as the False News assholes claimed.  

I seek the truth.  Do you?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Europa describes more than the land mass, it also describes the people of europe. Nothing sinister about the name itself. Im no nazi, and I don't support neo nazism....but come on guy, calm down and think before you type.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Because she went at him first with a bottle....Id beat her fraggle rock looking ass too for that. I have no pity for her nor is he a billy bad ass for hitting her.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Never underestimate a girls ability to fight.....


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't give a rats ass if you have a dick between your legs or not, when you have your "groupies" throwing homemade bombs into my crowd and reaching for my throat I consider you a fucking threat to life and limb - a punch is frankly mild to "neutralize the threat."

These fucks don't want to try me like that, I'm small so I go straight for the fucking eyes...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > 2 inches taller. OMG! He's a giant ogre!
> ...


He isnt a big dude at all. People on FB were teasing him about his height all day Sunday and Monday. He's like 5'6" 140-50 lbs tops. Far from some giant killing machine.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



It was a Norwegian twitter account genius.  And why wait?  You want some come get some, antifa meet molotov.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Fuck Europe.  There's a reason many of our ancestors left that fucked up land.  There's also reasons why many of our ancestors, including some of mine, were thrown out.  Fuck them.  Fuck European thought.  Sure, they're our allies, but that doesn't mean we have to suck their dicks.  There's a reason why _We, the People_ had to save their asses in two, count'em TWO, fucking World Wars.  There's a reason why the United States of America is a superpower and the Europeans rely on us for protection.  There's a reason why the Soviet Union collapsed.  If you don't understand why, then I humbly suggest you take a few college-level history courses.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Are you white?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Fuck Europe. The best thing to come out of Russia was the Molotov Cocktail, something that should be served often to all fucking Nazis.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > 2 inches taller. OMG! He's a giant ogre!
> ...



I bet she isn't bullet proof either, next time I hope she gets her throat slit and that bottle shoved up her diseased snatch then smashed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


I'm American.  My skin tone doesn't matter.  Are you American or not?  Do you support Nazism or not?

God Bless America and all Nazis can go to hell!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


$1000 says it won't be by a spineless "all talk" idiot like you.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I agree, I will use them against the antifa Nazi pigs to counter their SA shout down tactics.  Stabbing necks and cashing checks, get some bitch.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Your skin tone matters for the discussion at hand. So....are you white?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



All members of antifa are legitimate targets, we will burn them alive screaming.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


You talk tough.  When are you going to be in the newspapers murdering women?  Got a date and place in mind or are you all talk?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


We?  You need your fellow Nazi pricks to back you up?  You can't act alone because you are a fucking coward?  I'm interested.  Please tell me more.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Gender does not matter, all that matters is killing 5th columnist antifa traitors, they will all die screaming like the fascist pigs that they are and it will give me a huge freedom boner as I dance in their blood.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


It only matters to racists.  Most Americans don't care about skin tone. Fucking racists?  Oh, yeah, they care *a lot*.  Why?  My theory is because they are weaklings.  Fuckwads who'd have been killed or left to die in more primitive cultures because they are demented, retarded and, otherwise, worthless to the tribe. 

What's your theory on why some fuckwads are racist assholes who judge their fellow human beings on skin tone?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


So when are you going to be doing this killing and where?  Or are you all talk, no action?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You can call people racist all day....let me know when you have an actual argument. Because "Racistsexistbigothomophobexenophobetransphobe' aint an argument.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...



He asshole, I spent 32 years as an officer of the court, and as a sworn LE Officer. 

The evidence posted above, to which I questioned, was this: 

In the still picture the female victim of the attack was holding a bottle, in the video, she did not have a bottle in her hand.  

I smell bullshit, and make the claim that the still was captured from the video and photoshopped.  I also realize the willfully ignorant and damn liars will never look objectively at the two images.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


As soon as the time is right.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



We have the numbers, we are organized, antifa can't run, they can't hide, we are legion, we have her name, she will burn along with everything she stands for, she will watch her boyfriends head removed from his body and know that she is next.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


You cant run, you can't hide, antifa gets helicopter rides!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Multiculturalism has never worked. As an American Patriot of White European heritage, I want mine preserved. The founders were wise in creating a country specifically for people of White European heritage. See the Naturalization Act of 1790.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...




Eesh.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Of course it's not an argument, it's a 21st century conservative.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Its all youve got. You have no arguments.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> We have the numbers, we are organized, antifa can't run, they can't hide, we are legion, we have her name, she will burn along with everything she stands for, she will watch her boyfriends head removed from his body and know that she is next.


Looking forward to seeing you and all your fellow Nazi fuckwads in the news.  

So when do you plan on murdering all these people?  Got a date? A place?  A plan?  Or are you too cowardly to say?  Nazi fuckwads, cowards to the end.  That's why they need to be shot first in the Zombie Apocalypse!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher likes her hair. 

Pretty girl. Too bad she's kookoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Apr 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



*WHERE IS THE BOTTLE IN HER RIGHT HAND WHICH WAS PICTURED IN THE STILL PHOTO POSTED ABOVE IN #193?   I CALL OUT STEVE_McGARETT AS A DAMN LIAR AND A PURVEYOR OF FAKE NEWS.*


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Translation:  _I'm a fucking coward and won't answer your questions because I can't defend my beliefs_.

No worries, Steve. You're all talk.  That's fine because, unlike the country in which you have freedom to speak, in a country that you desire, you'd have a bullet in the back of the head for being a demented idiot.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > We have the numbers, we are organized, antifa can't run, they can't hide, we are legion, we have her name, she will burn along with everything she stands for, she will watch her boyfriends head removed from his body and know that she is next.
> ...



No negotiations, total annihilation of the enemy, scorched earth, the time for talking is over, victory or death.  Come see us in the streets.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



  Probation officer doesnt count....


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Here it is in the video bitch: Check out @BakedNorwegian's Tweet: Viva Europa  on Twitter

Hopefully next time the bottle is shoved up her diseased snatch then smashed.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


LOL.  You strike me as equally biased, and wrong, as OffensivelyOpenMinded.  

Am I wrong?  Why do you believe my comment wasn't an argument but a "21st century conservative"?


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 18, 2017)

Talk about getting your clock cleaned. ROTFALMFAO all night long. Nice right hook dude! Get in my face like that I would punch too especially if I couldn't see if the person was a male or a female because she had covered her ugly antifa face.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...



She has a bottle in a different altercation. Not when she was sucker punched by the tall blonde guy. In that video, she wasn't "swinging" on the man, she saw him coming and put her hands up because she saw HIM swinging.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Only a liar claims to be unbiased.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Awesome!  Go for it.  I'll be the guy you never see and the death of all fucking Nazis will be clean as I can make them.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Why are you such a fan of commies?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Only a biased person claims others can't be unbiased.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Liar, this is the same incident, she has a bottle in hand which she drops when getting smashed she is also wearing weighted gloves, we are not here for antifa hearts and minds except to use as target practice, there will be no negotiations just antifa corpses littering the pavement.  Get some!


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Awesome! Go for it. I'll be the guy you never see and the death of all fucking Nazis will be clean as I can make them


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


What a stupid statement. And that statement proves you have a bias.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You're talking like a clown who needs attention.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Why are you a fucking liar?  My posts have said commies are bad.  Care to make a $25 Gold membership bet that I can prove that fact or will you spinelessly dodge the bet because you know I'm right? 

Fuck as Nazis and commies. Happy now?  '

Now that we've settled that, why do you support these Nazi fuckwads?  You harp about me, but don't say anything negative about the Nazis. Why?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



It was a free speech rally you lying piece of shit, the only Nazi's in this scenario were the antifa fascists armed to the teeth surrounding peaceful demonstrators who were disarmed by the Berkeley police who stood down and did not protect them.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Then where is the bottle when the man punches her????


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


Why do you think so?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Are you a Nazi?  A White Supremacist?


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Wry Catcher likes her hair.
> 
> Pretty girl. Too bad she's kookoo for Cocoa Puffs.



If she was ugly, a punch in the face wouldn't be a tragedy.......

You're such a *man*......Marion.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Do you ever look in a mirror?  I do.  I try very hard to be a good, honest person.  I try very hard, as the saying goes, to be the person my dog thinks I am. 

Although not as religious as my wife and her family, I try very hard to live up to the words of Jesus.

Nazis?  I see nothing Christian in them or other haters.  Now I'm seeing nothing but hate in you. Who do you hate?  Those who don't fit your definition of "white"?  Liberal chicks?  Anyone who disagrees with you?  Who do you hate and why?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


No bottle in her hand there....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


Photoshopped....the video shows no bottle in her right hand.  The RussianW has no honor, no shame.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Warning: NSFW

#Moldylocks

#Pubacabra


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

I've always said 5 crackers from key enfilade positions would stop that shit with 3 volleys.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You keep harping on Nazis and defending the little commie whore. You can say you aren't biased but you do seem to prefer commies over nazis for some reason.

I will flat out admit, I don't like nazis but Id side with them over internationalist marxist swine any day.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



L'haim.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

I've always said 5 crackers from key enfilade positions would stop that shit with 3 volleys.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2017)

My favorite is Atomic Commie Wedgie Man!  He gave the Antifa Pussies what they deserved.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Warning: NSFW
> 
> #Moldylocks
> 
> #Pubacabra


Sorry dude, no link.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Agreed about no bottle, but slipping in "Russian" just makes you look as big a fucking biased asshole as the fucking Nazis.  Please stick to the facts.  I guarantee you it _truth_ works out better in the end.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


That's because they are caught on video seconds after she loses the bottle and her hat. All of this took place in probably 20 seconds.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: NSFW
> ...




Ees Twitter hashtags, mang. You don't have to sign up, just go to the home page and type in hashtags top right. 

#moldylocks - Twitter Search


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Nope....nice try.  You or one of your poor scared white "supremists" photoshopped it.    Badly too.

You have no honor/no shame.  What a surprise.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



So when he punched her she wasn't armed?


----------



## MindWars (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, meet the new American hero taking America by storm. His patriotic action at Berkeley has sent shockwaves within the Communist community known as Antifa. His name is Nathan Damigo and he has Antifa 'Triggered', especially Louise Rosealma, a viscous female fascist who purposely went on a mission to interrupt and attack peaceful pro-Trump supporters. What she wasn't planning on is the results of attempting to engage in civilian combat against a United States patriotic individual named Nathan Damigo. For the rest of the story , read below!
> 
> 
> GoFundMe: Antifa Girl Louise Rosealma Needs $80,000 Because She Got Punched in the Face!



*GoFundMe created for Iraq War vet who knocked out porn actress at protest*


SO get this one,  the guy who punched the porn whore,  set up a GO FUND ME PAGE,  but  the traitorus bastard took his down yet left the Whores page up.

While Rosealma’s GoFundMe remains active (and has over $4,000 to its name), it is unknown why Damigo’s was taken down.  According to the _Modesto Bee_, the rally at UC-Berkeley drew hundreds of protesters/combatants from both sides.

GoFundMe created for Iraq War vet who knocked out porn actress at protest


----------



## bodecea (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oopsie....I hope that white supremist felon thug is on his third strike.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Rambunctious said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Go for it. I'll be the guy you never see and the death of all fucking Nazis will be clean as I can make them


LOL. Agreed!  True Americans will not worry about the fucking Nazis.  In fact, I, for one, will be pissing and/or shitting on their graves.  They are scum and death is too good for them.

Glad you think fucking Nazis are scumbags too, Rambunctious!


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Ok, I went back and watched the video on twitter again, and she's against a wall, holding a bottle, and an arm punched her . The arm has a light blue sleeve. I was busy watching a blonde lady before, and thought it was she and the Antifa chick in an altercation. So, I wasn't lying, I was mistaken.  Still, the video that we've been seeing most often shows the Antifa girl in a different place.  Did the guy punch her a few times??????


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


1) Thanks, but video is different than a photoshopped picture.  

2) Not a fan of commies, anarchists or other assholes like fucking Nazis.

3) From the video, Nathan rushes and punches her.  He's a fucking moron.  Choose your side on this, but I think he's wrong.  Him being a fucking Nazi doesn't make me love him any more.....and certainly a lot less.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> You keep harping on Nazis and defending the little commie whore. You can say you aren't biased but you do seem to prefer commies over nazis for some reason.
> 
> I will flat out admit, I don't like nazis but Id side with them over internationalist marxist swine any day.


Quote me where I'm defending the "little commie whore" against your Aryan hero?  $25 Gold membership bet that I can prove I've spoken against the fucking commies as well as the fucking Nazis.

Puss out if you like on the bet, since I know, and can prove, you haven't spoken out against the fucking Nazis like you do the fucking commies.  Bet or puss out? Your call.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I'm in no way claiming hitting a girl is right.

I've been accosted by a girl and a guy before. She threw her screwdriver on me. (she was mad because I stopped her and couple friends from jumping an innocent girl during the week) she had this guy in tow. He's all "don't you do nothing"

I slapped the crap out of her and stuck him right in the face. (and then it was on)



I couldn't punch a girl like that. For one thing, she might be permanently damaged.

She looks fine 4 days later, that would not be the case if I hit her like it appears he did.

In the heat of the moment, in a fray like that, you never know.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


Awesome!  Can't wait for the trial when all the evidence is revealed.  $25 says Nathan is a guilty typical Nazi assfuck.  Bet?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Agreed.  OTOH, the video clearly shows Nathan attacked her.  He's a knucklehead.  Sure, she's probably a idealistic college dumbass too, but that doesn't absolve him of throwing the first punch at a woman.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > You keep harping on Nazis and defending the little commie whore. You can say you aren't biased but you do seem to prefer commies over nazis for some reason.
> ...


90% of your criticism on this thread has been towards neo nazis and you really haven't been nearly as critical of thw commie bitch.

That's a fact you can't deny.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



The Q is: Did he know it was a woman? And then there's the bottle thing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm telling you, 5 organized crackers in enfilade positions and we wouldn't be discussing this.

1-2 green

1-2 green

1-2 green

The End.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


So why didn't you take the bet?  Can you prove 90%?  I'll bet on that too!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


The video shows no bottle.  Personally, I think that was photoshopped, but a court of law will reveal the truth.

Don't know if he knew her.  It doesn't matter, he threw the first punch.  In that regard, it doesn't matter if she was his gay male lover dressed as a female, Nathan was the wrong.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm telling you, 5 organized crackers in enfilade positions and we wouldn't be discussing this.
> 
> 1-2 green
> 
> ...


Mass murder? Seriously?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


She had a loaded glove.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Citation?


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> 90% of your criticism on this thread has been towards neo nazis and you really haven't been nearly as critical of thw commie bitch.
> 
> That's a fact you can't deny.


Both are a threat to American freedom.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I'm telling you, 5 organized crackers in enfilade positions and we wouldn't be discussing this.
> ...



Their parents and the schools failed them. They're actively fighting against American principles and America.

If it keeps up like this, it's not a question of "if" It's a question of when.

The first time they use arms in a crowd, the next time will be like I said.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


It's probably more than 90% of the time on this thread, you even basically said communism is not a bigger problem than neo Nazism.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


General Patton had thought we should team up with the Nazis and fight the Russians to Moscow. He realized we had fought the wrong enemy. Was he a true American?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


That's what I believe. We should've teamed up with the Nazis first, taken down the commies and then taken out the NS.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Photoshopped a film clip?

Check out @BakedNorwegian's Tweet: Viva Europa  on Twitter

Gfys.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



The Russian people really weren't Communist.

No, I think the right thing was done. Communism collapsed on its own.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Lying scum, it's in this clip:

Check out @BakedNorwegian's Tweet: Viva Europa  on Twitter


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Because you're parroting the same stupid shit we've been hearing since Trump kicked Hillarys ass.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



Two different videos, two different punches.  Who kept following whom?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Then how do you know if I lust after anyone, or my opinion of models?


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Lying scum, the bottle is clearly in her hand when she is punched by Nathan, same fucking incident!
Check out @BakedNorwegian's Tweet: Viva Europa  on Twitter


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Not sure what color he is, but he's nuts.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Maybe she was thirsty?  Maybe she was simply offering him a sip of her wine?


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Could you fuck off with the "lying scum" talk?  I'm trying to have a discussion.

There are two videos. They do not show the same time period. In the twitter video her hat is on, and she is holding a bottle.  She is also practically up against a wall.

In the video that is embedded in this thread, her hat is off, there's no bottle in her hand, and I don't see any wall.  She's being punched in both videos, but I don't see her connect on him in either.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


So you'll be sniping students who carry bottles?  Sorry, but I disagree with that course of action. 

Let the courts handle it.  That's the American way.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

The Reuters picture is copyrighted and not altered.

She attacked him first with the bottle in front of that car as the Reuters picture shows. Now if you watch the video after he hits her the filmer pans back to the right and you see the same car meaning the altercation between the two was in two places feet apart.















Here she is with the bottle holding it in a position to hit the blond dude in maroon shirt.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 18, 2017)

Now we have the white supremacist sucker punching a white woman in the face at Berkeley. 

He just thought he was at home and she was his wife and dinner was late. Normal day for this worthless POS. What is it with drumpf supporters, they have a need to punch women. Locally when these bugwits try mixing it up with a crowd of protesters the drumpf losers get their faces painted red, with their own blood.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Apparently you missed what I said. I said after the 1st time an Antifa thug uses a firearm.

Then more than 10 of them will die within a period of 1 minute, and the rest will scatter into the wind, rightfully fearing for their lives.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > tycho1572 said:
> ...


Prove it.  Quote me.  

I love it when RWNJs accuse be of being a fucking lefty and I love it when LWLs accuse me of being a fucking righty.  They're all scumbags, just like the fucking Nazis and the fucking Commies.  If our nation ever falls into anarchy, I'll be happy to shoot all those dumbass motherfuckers because, IMHO, they truly are too fucking stupid to live.  It's also the reason why I support abortion.  Some people should have abortions because they are just too fucking stupid to breed.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Lets be honest about what was going on with the bottle here.  When you're sticking M80s in them they're called "bombs"


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


They're too wimpy to use guns, so it's a useless argument.  Fucking lefties are idiots.

It's the fucking Nazis who'll bring out the guns first.  Will you be equally willing to snipe them?  Honest answer, please sir.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

Lefties might be but ANTIFA is already discussing bringing guns.

Again lefties, ANTIFA is not your friend, they will violently attack and kill you regardless.  Supporting them, joining them, isn't an option.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Breaking Update:

New picture of her attacking Blonde haired gentlemen wearing maroon shirt.

Notice she's holding the wine bottle in a weaponized position ready to club him.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Looked like "in that fracas" he "went for" the sub-human that was coming for him first.  Makes one question her intelligence, attacking a _man_ *twice* her size.  Oh, wait, there are no female Trump supporters, are there?  All the women were for (S)Hrillary.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cry us a river, Divine.Wind.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Breaking News Update


Antifa group selling concealed knives to slice Trump supporters.






www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/04/antifa-leftist-terror-group-selling-concealed-knives-slicing-conservatives-website/


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I disagree with that suggestion about college-level history courses.  Most of those have been re-written to better represent the leftist narrative of "history".  Maybe reading some high school history texts from the 70's?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



It'll be Americans who bring guns first.

They probably won't be the ones to use them first.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Your comments on your avatar speak for themselves.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I need to preserve all the history books I ever had.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



^That's it right there, they done brought a knife to a gunfight.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


I have boxes of them.  Amazing, the difference between history before PC and "history" after PC.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

This is rich!

"I have seen quite a bit of media that has come out of Berkeley today, including watching some of a live stream, and it is very troubling.

The right was able to hold their own to a large degree against antifascists, in one of the most radical metropolitan areas in the country. They gave as good as they got, and they were able to keep a presence in the streets for hours.

Everything that we have vocalized about the Trump presidency, that it has mobilized racists and fascists, that it emboldens them, that it allows them to present their bigotry as simply another political opinion, is coming true.

In the aftermath of this event, It is time for some serious reflection. Now is not the time to sugar coat the truth, to revel in the feeling of success of a clean punch to a Nazi's face, but rather to take a step back and ask what organizational steps can take place to stop this from happening again. What tactics can we use to disrupt their events, even when there are similar numbers to our own? What differences must we put down, and alliances we need to create, in the resistance to fascism?

My thoughts are with our comrades in the Bay who were injured today. The highest level of respect to you.

Bash the Fash.

Now more than ever."

The troubling implications of the conflict in Berkley today. • r/Anarchism


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...





gallantwarrior said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...


Indeed.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I think her proudly letting her titty flop without even doing anything to pull the dress back over it more telling.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > gallantwarrior said:
> ...



I was educated before leftists gained control of education.

I know I have many textbooks, not sure where all of them are..

I have..a library. I thank God and a certain relative that had foresight for that..

$2-4K just in Brittanica.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Probably?  So you claim Americans will not only bring guns first but be the first to shoot?  Nazis against Left Wing assholes?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


A nip slip is one thing.  It's common among models, actresses and other Lefty females.  Why do you have such a problem with this particular nip slip?  

Do you have proof that she just let "her titty flop without even doing anything to pull the dress back over it"?  

What is your problem with female breasts being exposed?  Are you one of those fucking assholes who has a conniption when a woman breastfeeds at McDonald's while you're serving fries?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



It'll be Americans who bring guns first.

They *probably won't be the ones to use them first*.

Are you trying your bestest to be relegated to irrelevancy or what?

As for the Melania thing, that's just low class that he uses that.

Women should be able to go topless if they want to anyway.

Especially where I live.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> It'll be Americans who bring guns first.
> 
> They *probably won't be the ones to use them first*.
> 
> ...


Probably?  Like the fucking Nazis in the video probably wouldn't throw the first punch but did?  

Dude, please don't be on the wrong side here.  Defending our nation is a must, but shooting unarmed people isn't the way to do it.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


I still have my Brittanica collection too.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I love titties. Big ones, little ones, only I don;t really care for the really long ones that they can tuck in their belt. The right has always claimed moral superiority, and even used modesty as a club to attack our previous first lady for exposing her shoulders. Now we have a first lady who proudly poses in nude lesbian scenes, a president's daughter who has a little nip slip as she starts a runway walk, but doesn't even bother to cover herself until after she has gone all the way to the end, titty exposed and flopping all the way, and back to the starting point. No indication she even bothered there. That is the same president's daughter who the president agreed was a nice piece of ass. Does it bother you to be reminded of the prurient behavior of the first family?


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Same here.  My library is currently stored in boxes (many boxes) because I lack space in my home.  Since I down-sized from a +2400 sqft place to an off-grid place of almost 900 sqft, I just lack space for the shelves.  Amazing, how much less house you need when you have to cut and stack the wood to heat it...
At least I have something of value to bequeath my grandchildren.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Bro you support faggots simulating sex in front of children at their 'pride' parades.....don't even pretend to have a moral compass.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be Americans who bring guns first.
> ...



You just earned this:


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



You gotta give me an example of me doing that, or admit you're just making shit up again. I never even hinted at that.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


There is no way to know which side had the first person to throw a punch at the other side. We know antifa pussies showed up to start shit though.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I don't need to do anything. Do you support fag pride parades or not?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...




What do you think Antifa means?


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



You don't have to do anything. You're a right winger, so you make shit up, and tell lies about people you don't know anything about. No surprise there


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Why are you asking me this dumb question?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Antifa is pushing those credit card knives now.

I carry a switchblade that's..longer than ..whatever is "legal", personally sharpened til it shaves my arm bald.

I know where all major arteries run, baby. My ancestors are Latin and I'll cut deep and wide.

That's not the solution for Antifa.

The solution is 2 squads of 5 men in enfilade positions.

Soon as they see the perpetrators, put them down.

May save American citizens lives.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Do you support Pride parades or not? It is a yes or no question.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Never mind. I didn't think you would have an answer any way. Too busy accusing others of shit that never happened, I guess.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You need to answer my question before asking me one.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 18, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  She already threw it at him.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



One step at a time. Prove your claim or fuck off. My opinion of whether gay rights parades should be allowed is a totally different subject than my opinion of simulated sex in front of kids.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...



Do you BULLDOG support PRIDE parades or not? 

Yes or No.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



You need to put up or shut up on your accusation before you ask anything.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

percysunshine said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Well it is coming, might as well start practicing yoga, meditation, mind checks or whatever or your "stray" thoughts might be getting you into some hot water in the very near future.
> ...





BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Do you BULLDOG support PRIDE parades or not?

Yes or No.

They most definitely flaunt gay sex in front of children.

So do you support that or no? I personally do not.

Matter of fact the last pride parade day the minister's sermon was against faggotry.


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Never gave them much thought. If they want a parade, let them have a parade.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 18, 2017)

MindWars said:


> Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO
> 
> WHITE SHARIA RISING: Nathan Damigo’s “Punch Heard Round the World”


OMG....I literally dry-heaved when I saw that first picture of her. I immediately saw her armpit hair. Between _that_ and her filthy dreads, that bitch is so unsanitary.

What a shame - looked like a cute little girl when she was younger. Well groomed. Well dressed. Now she looks part biker, part dyke, all unsanitary.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

P@triot said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO
> ...


She is a perfect example of what happens to your brain on Marxist brainwashing.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


You just proved it in your respond to M. You support fag pride parades....where they perform sex acts and simulated sex acts half naked in front of children.

So quit acting like you give a shit about Ivanka having a nip slip.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 18, 2017)

P@triot said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO
> ...


She's a prime candidate that Charles Manson would have taken in to be a member of his family back in the late 60's.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Who's to blame here?  The perverts on parade, or the parents who would bring their kids to such an event to begin with?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Both.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

This thread has drifted from topic
Here we go:


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> This thread has drifted from topic
> Here we go:


Ewwwwww.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Is her hair nasty? Yes! 

Would I punch her in the face? Probably not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

Oman, I see leg hair.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Is her hair nasty? Yes!
> 
> Would I punch her in the face? Probably not.


I would if she punched me in the throat or threw a bottle at me.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oman, I see leg hair.



You shave your legs, Marion?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oman, I see leg hair.
> ...


Women with long leg hair are gross is what he is saying....and the vast majority of men would agree.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Oman, I see leg hair.
> ...



No ma'am. I've known pretty girls that never shaved their legs, too.

The hair did not look like that.

My leg hair look like hers but, infinitely more!


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Yeah, I got that.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 18, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 18, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...




Care to quote the part where I said I support real and simulated sex acts in front of children?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 18, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



The girl I knew that never shaved her leg hair, well, it was like blonde bunny fuzz. There really was no need.

She was very pretty.

I wonder whatever happened to her?

Her friend down the block was a friend of mine, maybe someday I ask her on FB.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 18, 2017)

^ Sounds Norwegian.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 18, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


That's what happens at fag pride parades...and you said if they want to have pride parades then they should be able to. The whole point of fag pride parades is to celebrate faggotry and to act like fags.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 19, 2017)

ANOTHER NEW FINDING ON little Miss whore





The Antifa facist that is making the rounds saying she was just hit from out of nowhere , seems to forget about the Wine bottle she had in her hand that she was gonna clock the Trump supporter with. . 

Please share this photo to end the Laim stream media narrative. . Self Defence 100% justified..


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Perhaps at some, but every parade isn't San Francisco.  Actual sex and simulated sex in front of kids was the part I was accused of supporting. There are family oriented parades where the entire family marches, Kiddies and all. Family picnics, BBQ and games and rides for the kids.  Here's some of whats planned at LA. 
A Family Rainbow: Celebrate LA Gay Pride
Some parts of the celebration will no doubt be what you describe, but all gay pride isn't total debauchery, and G rated celebrations happen all over the country.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Nope, but obviously it bothers you.  Why?  

FWIW, most misogynists have "mommy issues":  12 Ways to Spot a Misogynist
_Misogyny is typically an unconscious hatred that men form early in life, often as a result of a trauma involving a female figure they trusted. An abusive or negligent mother, sister, teacher or girlfriend can plant a seed deep down in their brain’s subcortical matter_.

Boys will be misogynists: Men's hatred of women begins in infancy.
_the genesis of misogyny lies in what happens, early on, between boys and their mothers_


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 19, 2017)

Almost everything in that little list describes a Dom JS  

Dom's don't hate women, they actually worship them, and dominating them is a power trip [typically] because they hold women in such high esteem. 

Ya'll lefty idiots can't even understand the mentality you supposedly "support" buhahahaha


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Oman, I see leg hair.


LOL.  Still, she cleans up nice..nuttier than squirrel shit, but easy on the eyes.  Her porn name is Venus Rosales.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Not a fan of fucking commies or fucking Nazis.  In the best of worlds, they're locked in an arena and reenact the Greensboro Massacre.

CRIME HISTORY: November 3, 1979 — The Greensboro Massacre - CrimeFeed


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> He asshole, I spent 32 years as an officer of the court, and as a sworn LE Officer.



That's nice Adolf. I assume you did your "work" on behalf of the Crips or Bloods, assisting violent drug dealers and gang members in thwarting and escaping justice.



> The evidence posted above, to which I questioned, was this:
> 
> In the still picture the female victim of the attack was holding a bottle, in the video, she did not have a bottle in her hand.
> 
> I smell bullshit, and make the claim that the still was captured from the video and photoshopped.  I also realize the willfully ignorant and damn liars will never look objectively at the two images.



The vicious and violent leftist attacked a person who fought back. She expected a passive victim, as you of the left always do.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



You sound as insane as the ANTIFA scum.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 19, 2017)

Well if I'm not mistaken @Call_Sign_Chaos is an anarchist as well   (Apologies if I'm wrong there.)


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


How many have you been to to make such an observation?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > He asshole, I spent 32 years as an officer of the court, and as a sworn LE Officer.
> ...


The court cases on this would be fun, but I'm guessing everyone takes a plea deal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> [
> Of course it's not an argument, it's a 21st century conservative.



It's 21st century demagoguery from you 21st century fascists.

You were a cop for 32 years? You must have socked away millions from the gangs and drug lords you served.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> ANOTHER NEW FINDING ON little Miss whore
> View attachment 122301
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photoshop....now, point out the bottle in the actual video of the ex-con thug attacking her.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> She has a bottle in a different altercation. Not when she was sucker punched by the tall blonde guy. In that video, she wasn't "swinging" on the man, she saw him coming and put her hands up because she saw HIM swinging.



Bottle or no bottle, she attacked another person. When you do that, retaliation is warranted. She started a fight, then got her ass kicked. Don't start fights and you won't have to worry about getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...



Hating fascists, which I do, is not an indication that I like Commies. In fact, the left occupies BOTH those positions at present. Like Josef Stalin, the democrats are fascist socialists - which is actually redundant, since fascism is a type of socialism.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Fair enough. I was actually replying to D.W though. I already know you aren't a fan of commies and fascists.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> [
> 
> How many have you been to to make such an observation?




We know you've been to zero. Thought you would stand proud with the Anarchist Fascists attacking America, you can't waddle that far....


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Already have answered this question for you like 10 times by now in various threads. Take some ginko biloba.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Disagreed they are the same, albeit fascism certainly incorporporates some facets of socialism.  What both certainly have in common is being authoritarian assholes.







...more simply






I'm with the Right Libertarians.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Isn't Nathan fascist too?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


I once took this quiz and answered it exactly how I thought Hitler would have....every time the result is tip top left corner authoritarian. These folks at politicalcompass.org are disingenuos and left biased. They refuse to claim Hitler as one of their own.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher likes her hair.
> ...



A man punching her in the face would be just as egregious if she looked like Quasimodo.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Going soft on us, eh? No pity for the commie slag.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2017)

boedicca said:


> My favorite is Atomic Commie Wedgie Man!  He gave the Antifa Pussies what they deserved.



That does not qualify for atomic wedgie.

Everybody knows that for a wedgie to be atomic, the waistband must be looped over the head.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So you fake your answers on a quiz then complain about the results?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


No fucktard, the results I got when answering the quiz as Hitler would have were totally different than the one they present in the graph you posted. 

I asked them to provide me with the answers to the questions that put him in the center right authoritarian category.....they never responded. I don't think that's too much to ask of them. Because when I answered the quiz, and I've read Mein Kampf and studied Nazism and fascism extensively, he was way on the other side.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> No fucktard....


Sorry I hit a nerve with you.   My apologies and I'll leave you to your safe space.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Why didnt she drop the bottle and run?
She was in the mix willingly and intended to hit someone with that bottle.....she's fair game.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Been to NYC, San Francisco, LA, Long Beach, Rochester, and San Diego several times.    But thank you for the personal attack.   Pretty much covers your competency.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > No fucktard....
> ...


More farting in the wind. . .scared to address the meat of my reply because I called you a fucktard for calling me a liar. I think you're the one running to his safe place, bucko.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Call Sign Chaos said:
> ...


She didn't even have a bottle, watch the video of his sucker punching her and point out any bottle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



  Does being a dyke cause mental issues?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


This why you leftists need to be physically removed from society, so to speak. You people will lie your asses off even when the evidence proves you're lying. There is video of her attacking a different guy with a bottle(this guy has long blonde hair), that's when Nathan "Mighty Mouse" Damigo comes in and hits her.

Let me grab that video for you...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


It is a mental issue.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

There you go, Bodee. . .she got socked while trying to hit the guy with the long blonde hair with the bottle.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  Was wondering how fast the connection would be made..


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


She had a bottle seconds before.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> More farting in the wind. . ..


Seems you are.  Not as tough as you thought you were, eh?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2017)

MindWars said:


> ANOTHER NEW FINDING ON little Miss whore
> View attachment 122301
> 
> 
> ...


PHOTOSHOPPED

THERE IS NO BOTTLE in her gloved hand IN ALL OF THE VIDEOS....

HOW can YOU and the others agreeing with you, not know this?  YET you encourage people to pass this FAKE photo around???

WHAT kind of human being does that make you and your friends?

SHAME ON YOU and your ilk!

We should at least be able to argue and debate this ob FACTS and NOT THIS DOCTORED bull crap!


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I posted the video of what happened before...it cannot be denied. Bodee is a liar if she watches that and sticks to the bullshit that she didn't have a bottle. She actually had more...she was throwing them in the crowd the whole time.


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


no she didn't, and that pic is photo shopped.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > More farting in the wind. . ..
> ...


The hell are you babbling about, fucktard?


----------



## Care4all (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


post it again, please


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> There you go, Bodee. . .she got socked while trying to hit the guy with the long blonde hair with the bottle.


Steve McGarrett nominates the above post as winner of the thread. The video vindicates American Patriot Nathan Damigo actions.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



  How do you photoshop a video?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


You dumb bitch....it's on video. Lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Care4all said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



  How could you have missed it,I've seen it a dozen times at least?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...





HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


She is just being your typical leftist broad....she didn't watch it, she doesn't care about the truth. And just wants to argue for the sake of arguing.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Care4all said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Here's an official copyrighted picture taken by a Reuters photographer of her holding the bottle. It can't be any more clearer than that.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 19, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


>




She is a professional agitator, so it is hard to feel sorry for her. However, she wasn't in the fight and it take very limp dick cowards like Stevie and Mindwars to cheer on a woman getting knock out by a man.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


We already won this debate. .Go back a few pages and get caught up.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Don't live on your every word......so, have you been to a gay pride parade ever?   Have you seen the church groups that march?  The sports clubs?  The military?   The Politicians?  The businesses?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


"already won this debate"?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Actually attended one voluntarily? No. But was forced to witness them two years in a row while working at a job in the Capitol Hill section of Seattle....which is the gay neighborhood of Seattle.

You don't need to attend one to know what goes on at these events....there's plenty of video and photo evidence of it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Care4all said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > ANOTHER NEW FINDING ON little Miss whore
> ...


They have the bravery of......living vicariously thru an ex-con thug sucker-punching a smaller woman then trying to "excuse" it by photo-shopping a bottle in her hand.  That's the kind of "men" and "women" they are.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You mean photoshop like the "bottle"?  What did you think of the church groups that marched?  The Politicians?  The groups like the Red Cross, United Way, etc?  The boy scouts carrying the American flag?  The military vets marching?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Is that an example of you "already winning this debate"?  Where's the bottle in her hand?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...


You can see the bottle in her hand and her go after the guy with the long blonde hair and maroon colored shirt with it....that's when Damigo comes in and socks her. I posted the video....and I believe you can watch it in even slower motion if you want. That's what happened.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Idiot, you can see it in the video and hear it break when she drops it before getting hit...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


No bottle there...sorry....but feel free to live vicariously behind your safe keyboard...you sent that ex-con thug lots of money on his FundMe acct, I hope.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Physically Remove The Bodees Of The World. They are worthless and a detriment to society.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


No bottle in the video....what's it like to have no honor, no shame, and live such a frightened little life that you can only cheer on an ex-con thug as he sucker-punches small women?  Does it....excite you?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Physically Remove The Bodees Of The World. They are worthless and a detriment to society.


Translation:   Assertive women frighten you half to death.   You talk the talk but you are too scared to do more.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

One more time for the stupid and blind...


This is what happened BEFORE the punch to her forehead. He hit her the first time and she dropped the bottle...she backs up...he comes forward and then he punches her in the forehead.

Youre an idiot if you deny it..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



The concept that Thatcher and Hitler were similar makes the chart utterly stupid.

Drugs are not the motive factor in my life, liberty is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Nathan who?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

He didn't randomly attack her, she was going to hit the long haired blonde guy with the bottle. That's when Damigo comes in and socks her the first time. The punch to her forehead follows.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Perhaps, but not at the ANTIFA riots that you are cheering on.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Other way around.

I'm just sayin.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> One more time for the stupid and blind...
> 
> 
> This is what happened BEFORE the punch to her forehead. He hit her the first time and she dropped the bottle...she backs up...he comes forward and then he punches her in the forehead.
> ...


Nice try, fakey.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> tyroneweaver said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



   If she had a bottle as a weapon, a big guy like that could have taken it away from her, or moved away from her.  He was moving toward her to get that punch in, looks like to me anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



VERY carefully.....


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Ah...I see...to the frightened RussianWr comrades such as yourself,  NOT supporting an ex-con thug sucker-punching small women is THE...SAME...THING as supporting riots.    How interesting.   Be sure to send the ex-con thug all your money....after all "a fool and his money....."


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


You see....they realize now that this ex-con thug is in legal trouble, so someone had to photoshop a "threat" for him to be "self-defensing" against.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > tyroneweaver said:
> ...


This is the full video:



You are only seeing the very end. He actually punched her before that because she swung the bottle at the guy in the maroon shirt and long blonde hair....that's why you don't see the bottle in the gif.

You do understand how adrenaline works by the way, right?

In melees like that, you don't calculate the way you seem to think people do.

It is an all out brawl.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


I don't care if he gets in trouble. I'm just giving the facts. And you are projecting...you are lying for her because she may do time for attempting to assault that guy with the long blonde hair with a bottle.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



What is it I'm frightened of. shortbus? You violent fascists? 

You brownshirts don't do real well when you push too far.

Tell me Shortbus, this was in the fascist dictatorship of California, yet the man who punched the rioting chick was not charged with any crime. Why is that? Yes, she is begging her fellow ANTIFA fascists to give her money, but that means that even a civil suit is out, why is that?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Because the video evidence shows she asked for it. So she needs to ebeg.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yes, but the goal was to force SHORTBUS to admit this.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


And...what did she do to "ask for it"....be a small target so the ex-con thug can actually feel less threatened when sucker punching her, eh?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


She won't. She is a libtard. Libtards never admit they are wrong. This is a truism about those on the left no matter what they call themselves.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Trying to hit someone with a bottle, dumbass. That's why the midget guy hit her the first time.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Poor frightened RussianWr....you think that this is over?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



   And here we have the second person to come to the proper conclusion.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Bodee the internet tough-dyke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



   How about we find a conservative chick of the same build willing to smack you upside the head with a bottle?

   Since she's so small it wouldnt hurt right?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Ohhh, are you Brownshirts going to get even more violent?  

Say Shortbus, did you disarm all the peasants yet?

Hmmm, wonder how that will affect all of this..


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Bo "The Attack Dyke" Decea.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Bodee The Bra-barian


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Bo "The Attack Dyke" Decea.



  Sounds like she joined the WWE.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You're thin skin and weak ego.  Do you really think the Keyboard Kommando Klown tough guy routine works for you?  Do you honestly have any respect for someone that just insults others for disagreeing with them and not having the smarts to point out where they are wrong?

I know your type; talks tough but the first to run in a fight.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You called me a liar. You don't believe calling someone a liar is an insult?

If you do, get off that high horse because you have no reason to be riding it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2017)

Sneaky sucker punch like that is very typical from "men" like the op, MindWars and other RWNJ cowards.

If they were to fight fare, any little girl could knock them down.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


It'll all come out at the trial and all the guilty will pay their debt to society.  God Bless America!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...
> 
> And I'm an anti-feminist chick for the record.



Your two paragraphs contradict each other. 

First paragraph implies that you believe women are the equal of men but second says women are and should be subservient.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...
> ...


No the second says she is anti-feminist, duncemobile.

You don't have to be a feminist to believe in equality of the sexes in reality....that's just a bogus claim the feminists make. Feminism isn't about equality of the sexes...
It is about man hating and trying to be like men. They shouldn't even call them feminists as there is nothing feminine about them.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Damigo.  As in "_Damigo, Nathan Damigo.  Woman beater_". 


Cal State Stanislaus to investigate white supremacist student who punched woman in Berkeley melee
_Cal State Stanislaus officials launched an “immediate investigation” this weekend after one of their students, white supremacist* Nathan Damigo*, was captured on video punching a woman in the face during a melee in Berkeley.

“The university has zero tolerance for the use of violence and we will take all of the necessary legal and disciplinary measures to ensure that all students and everyone on campus have a safe and secure environment,” Cal State Stanislaus President Ellen Junn said in a statement Sunday.

Violent confrontations broke out in Berkeley on Saturday. Clashes between backers and critics of President Trump — and scuffles between self-described anti-fascists and white nationalists — resulted in 21 arrests and numerous injuries.

Damigo charged a diminutive woman who was involved in the fighting and punched her in the face, then ran away into the crowd.

tweeted video of Damigo’s punch on Saturday, saying, “I hope I run into Nathan.”

Damigo did not respond to requests for comment.

The presence of the 30-year-old former Marine corporal continues to present problems at Cal State Stanislaus.

said in a statement at the time that while safety was her top priority, she believed in the freedom of speech on campus, even if it was offensive.

On Sunday, Junn said the university was in contact with “relevant officials and will take appropriate and timely actions to address this issue.” She did not reference Damigo by name.

Janice Curtin, a spokeswoman for Cal State Stanislaus, said in an email to the Times on Monday that the university was not contacted by police but that Junn had received email and Twitter messages beginning Saturday.

As part of its investigation, the university’s Police Department will be in contact with Berkeley police, she said. University leadership and campus legal counsel will be assembling teams to determine how to handle the situation, Curtin said.

Damigo, who was profiled by The Times in December, is an Iraq War veteran who was convicted of armed robbery after drunkenly pulling a gun on a La Mesa cabdriver he thought was Iraqi.

In November 2007, he had been home for a month after his second tour of duty and was suffering from severe post-traumatic stress disorder, drug and alcohol abuse and paranoia, according to San Diego County court records. A few days after the anniversary of a friend’s combat death, he spent a night drinking and went for a walk with a gun. He came across the cabdriver, put a gun to his head and robbed the man of $43, records show.

He started reading books about race and identity in prison, he told The Times. He was greatly influenced, he said, by “My Awakening,” the book by former Ku Klux Klan leader David Duke.

Richard B. Spencer, one of America’s most prominent white nationalists, has come to Damigo’s defense. Spencer was punched in the head by a black-clad person while being interviewed on Inauguration Day.

In a YouTube video, Spencer compared reaction to the video of him getting punched — which prompted the New York Times to ask, “Is it O.K. to punch a Nazi?” — to outrage over the video of Damigo punching the woman.

“This is not a situation where he randomly sucker-punched some woman,” Spencer said. “In fact, there was a maelstrom going on that he was involved in.”_


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Feminism should  actually be called  "Female Masculinism".


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Sneaky sucker punch like that is very typical from "men" like the op, MindWars and other RWNJ cowards.
> 
> If they were to fight fare, any little girl could knock them down.
> 
> ...


Wasn't a sucker punch....she saw it coming... And had it coming.


----------



## Camp (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Calling a person a liar is not an insult if it is made as a representative of a fact.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Calling a person a liar is always derogatory. Nice try though. Plus he provided no facts to back the accusation. Just called me a liar.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Incorrect, but I can see why a person of your personality needs to lie in order to save face.  What I did was question your conclusions in giving false answers to Political Compass then assuming something based on those answers.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> [
> 
> It'll all come out at the trial and all the guilty will pay their debt to society.  God Bless America!



What trial?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You called me a liar. Run along, faggot.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Feminism should  actually be called  "Female Masculinism".


I know...I know...women frighten you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> [
> 
> Calling a person a liar is not an insult if it is made as a representative of a fact.



Well, for YOU it isn't. But then you wear your lies as a badge of honor for you Fuhrer and the Soros Reich.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Agreed.  In this case, I never called him a liar...even though he's a liar now by claiming I did. 

This is the post where he became upset:



OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Soros....Jared and Ivanka's BFF.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I know nothing about him, and don't give a shit.


----------



## Camp (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Can you quote I lie you think I have told on this board?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Yes, Herpaderp derpity derp Shortbus, we heard you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I'll be happy to highlight the next 5 you tell.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 19, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.



Get over yourself hypocrite. When a conservative woman gets attacked like the woman at the Chicago Trump rally in which she got pelted in the face with an egg. The liberal rejoiced.

It is really 2 assholes that support this.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Camp (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So, you are unable to quote a lie I told, after calling me a liar. You whined and cried when you falsely accused someone of calling you a liar. They challenged you and you had no response. Next, you accused someone else of being a liar, and you evaded answering when challenged to quote the alleged lie.
This makes you an obvious liar yourself, and a person of no integrity.
Please put me on your ignore list. You are a waste of time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Camp said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



I am unwilling to sort through old posts. You are a Soros Nazicrat, you'll tell plenty more in short order.


----------



## xyz (Apr 19, 2017)

No hiding who supports violence against women in this thread.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

xyz said:


> No hiding who supports violence against women in this thread.



No hiding who instigates violence.

These are acts by the Soros Reich;


----------



## xyz (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > No hiding who supports violence against women in this thread.
> ...


Probably no one knows, but you have proof.

And very interesting how you blame someone whose most important contributions are fighting against neo-Nazis and former Communists, and you use the word "Reich".


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > She has a bottle in a different altercation. Not when she was sucker punched by the tall blonde guy. In that video, she wasn't "swinging" on the man, she saw him coming and put her hands up because she saw HIM swinging.
> ...



And yet I don't see a video that shows her being the clear aggressor. The little snippets I've seen show the man tending his body and getting leverage for a punch, while she's reacting.

That's what I see. Was she innocent of any provocation? Doubtful. Was she the attacker? Inconclusive.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


If Nathan and Louise decide to contest charges against them, there'll be a trial.  If they take a plea, then there won't.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


I think all of them were there to be confrontational.  Where confrontation usually runs into the law is when one person assaults another.  Just poking them with a finger is enough.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Then why are you replying much less even on this thread where he's a leading character?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So you hate Nazi scumbags?  Douchebag White Supremacists and other fascist Nazi assholes?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

xyz said:


> No hiding who supports violence against women in this thread.



  And it's just as easy to see who supports violent women.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Another lie in a long list of your lies.  Liar, you condemn yourself and prove me correct every time you post.  Thanks for proving me correct!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

xyz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...



No one knows what? Who is the violent group? The Soros Reich, that has NEVER been a question. 

And WHO do you claim fought "Communists?" Not you fascist democrats.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Then you have simply not watched it.

She and the other ANTIFA Nazis are the violent ones. You of the left in your zeal to end freedom of speech and crush civil rights have taken to constant violence. THIS TIME you ran into someone as willing to violent as you democrats are.

Now watch, the male will be expelled, which seems fair, but the ANTIFA Nazi from Berkley will face no consequence.  Some are FAR more equal than others.

Obviously no civil or criminal charges were ever sought.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



There are no charges. Nathan will be expelled, Louise will face no consequence since she is a Marxist/Fascist


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



A leftist was out being violent and got violence in response. Poetic justice.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Camp said:
> ...



Yes.

I am cautious because the Soros brownshirts call anyone who voted for Trump or fails to praise Obama a "white supremacist."

But David Duke is gutter scum, the flip side of Al Sharpton. A pox on both of them.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



I watched it. I watched 2 videos, a few times, and I don't see her about to hit anyone.  That's how I see it.  She holds up two hands defensively, not offensively, while he tenses his body and plants his feet to get leverage for a punch.  She has a bottle in one video, but I don't see it raised over her head as if to hit someone, but held in front of her.  I have no doubt she was carrying the bottle to be violent, but the fact is, the guy connected, and she never did.  Was her behavior provocative?  Undoubtedly.  Was she the first aggressor? Inconclusive.

You will, of course, blame leftist bias for my view of things.  The question is, will you also see how your bias makes you see her as the aggressor?  Was she supposed to stand with her hands behind her back when being charged upon and punched?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

If she didn't swing the bottle at the guy with the long blonde hair, Damigo wouldn't have went after her....he was trying to stop her from hitting him. She asked for it. Anyone who watches that video and says otherwise is blind and I hope you don't have a drivers license


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> If she didn't swing the bottle at the guy with the long blonde hair, Damigo wouldn't have went after her....he was trying to stop her from hitting him. She asked for it. Anyone who watches that video and says otherwise is blind and I hope you don't have a drivers license



Awwww, a difference of opinion is so upsetting.......

Feel better soon.


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You throw things from in front of you at chest level?  Must be awkward.  Me, I generally raise my arm to get good aim.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




Let's not leap to accept the Left's attempt to paint David Duke as an arch Republican....

David Duke....the Democrat

State Senator, 1975 (Baton Rouge Area)[edit]
Threshold > 50%

First Ballot, November 1, 1975

Louisiana State Senate, 1975
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Kenneth Osterberger 22,287 66
Democratic David Duke 11,079 33
N/A Others 1
Total 100
State Senator, 10th District, 1979 (Suburban New Orleans)[edit]
Threshold > 50% First Ballot, October 27, 1979

Louisiana State Senate, 10th District, 1979
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Joseph Tiemann 21,329 57
Democratic David Duke 9,897 26
N/A Others 6,459 17
Total 37,685 100
Democratic Nomination for United States Presidential Candidate, 1988 (Louisiana results)[edit]
Threshold = Plurality

1988 Democratic Presidential primary in Louisiana
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Jesse Jackson 221,522 35
Democratic Al Gore 174,971 28
Democratic Michael Dukakis 95,661 15
Democratic Dick Gephardt 67,029 11
Democratic Gary Hart 26,437 4
Democratic David Duke 23,391 4
Democratic Others 16,008 3
Total 625,019 100
Electoral history of David Duke - Wikipedia


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > If she didn't swing the bottle at the guy with the long blonde hair, Damigo wouldn't have went after her....he was trying to stop her from hitting him. She asked for it. Anyone who watches that video and says otherwise is blind and I hope you don't have a drivers license
> ...


You ignorant cuntbag....it's not a matter of opinion when you can see what happened on the video.

Don't be scared....watch it...


----------



## ricechickie (Apr 19, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



I watched it, you forgotten shit on the bottom of the litter box of life.

It's your opinion what she was GOING to do. I have a different opinion.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Isn't Nathan the fucking Fascist and Louise the fucking Marxist?  Do you consider White Supremacists fascists or something else?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


I readily agree the Lefty protesters were looking for a confrontation, but I also think the Righty protesters were doing the same.  Still, gender aside, it's pretty weak to see a 200 lb person go for the 100 lb one when there were so many others to choose from.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I don't view them as any different.

Collectivist are scum.

Nazi, Fascist, Socialist, Communist,  all extremely slight variations on a theme of collectivism. 

Here is a hint, my condemnation of the ANTIFA scum in no way obligates me to defend this nathan clown. I realize you seek to divide people so that your talking points work, but I'm simply not interested.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Agreed that the far Leftie asshats throw around the word "fascist" against anyone who disagrees with them, including anyone who didn't vote for Hillary.  That said, there is both far Left _and_ far Right.  Both are authoritarian assholes.  I'm against both.


----------



## EverCurious (Apr 19, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think when you aim to scalp people and reach for a man's throat in a hostile manner, getting punched is pretty much exactly what you deserve...
> ...



I have a feeling that your narrow mind can't handle this, but there is no contradiction for many reasons I'll just list a couple:

The idea that she went looking for a fight has nothing to do with her "equality" at all.  It just makes her look like a piece of shit human being.  Even if you want to discount her actions and argue that she's stupid enough to believe that everyone at that rally was a white supremacist, her recorded reason for going was to "scalp 100 nazi's" in the first place, there's not even 100 fucking nazi's in the nation, much less in god damn Berkley, but whatever, the secondary would be that she severely under estimated her ability to "kick ass."  On the last point you can either say she's stupid to not know her own abilities, or you can argue that she intended to /wrongfully/ use chivalry as a shield in order to effect more damage.  So she's either an idiot, or a piece of shit.  I've decided on the latter.

As for me being anti-feminist, well that one I'll give you, I think all bitches should be subs - and from this gals own mouth she is

Women are not the "equal" of men in certain areas, just like men are not the "equal" of women in certain areas.  Your media tries to tell you that's a problem, but it's not and it also will never be "solved" - which is why the left latched onto it, because it's a perpetual problem that will never be resolved, thus they have eternal votes as long as they wind you fruit loops up about it.  Personally I think feminism is on the top ten list of the worst things America has ever done to itself, but that's a different topic.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Divide?  No.  Disagreement with both extremes is not be being divisory, but I can see how someone on one extreme or the other might see it that way. 

You claim are free to claim you are unbiased, but when a person only condemns one side and not the other, they are, by definition, biased.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I never claimed to be unbiased. I detest the fascist left.

I see anyone who would carry a swastika as gutter scum - anyone.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

EverCurious said:


> ....The idea that she went looking for a fight has nothing to do with her "equality" at all.  It just makes her look like a piece of shit human being.  Even if you want to discount her actions and argue that she's stupid enough to believe that everyone at that rally was a white supremacist, her recorded reason for going was to "scalp 100 nazi's" in the first place, there's not even 100 fucking nazi's in the nation, much less in god damn Berkley, but whatever, the secondary would be that she severely under estimated her ability to "kick ass."  On the last point you can either say she's stupid to not know her own abilities, or you can argue that she intended to /wrongfully/ use chivalry as a shield in order to effect more damage.  So she's either an idiot, or a piece of shit.  I've decided on the latter.
> 
> As for me being anti-feminist, well that one I'll give you, I think all bitches should be subs - and from this gals own mouth she is
> 
> Women are not the "equal" of men in certain areas, just like men are not the "equal" of women in certain areas.  Your media tries to tell you that's a problem, but it's not and it also will never be "solved" - which is why the left latched onto it, because it's a perpetual problem that will never be resolved, thus they have eternal votes as long as they wind you fruit loops up about it.  Personally I think feminism is on the top ten list of the worst things America has ever done to itself, but that's a different topic.


No doubt Louise wanted to "play with the big boys".  If she attacked anyone, she deserved to be arrested and charged with it.  OTOH, while a 95 lb woman can do a lot of damage if she has a gun or a knife from behind, face to face with a 200 lb trained ex-Marine?  Even if she had a bottle, he could have easily taken it away from her, tossed it, then spanked her tight little ass.  Punch her?  Unnecessary, but a lot of Nathan's decisions in life have been both very fucked up and unnecessary.

White supremacist who punched woman in Berkeley has military, criminal ties to San Diego County


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Do you believe White Supremacists are Left or Right?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> > ....The idea that she went looking for a fight has nothing to do with her "equality" at all.  It just makes her look like a piece of shit human being.  Even if you want to discount her actions and argue that she's stupid enough to believe that everyone at that rally was a white supremacist, her recorded reason for going was to "scalp 100 nazi's" in the first place, there's not even 100 fucking nazi's in the nation, much less in god damn Berkley, but whatever, the secondary would be that she severely under estimated her ability to "kick ass."  On the last point you can either say she's stupid to not know her own abilities, or you can argue that she intended to /wrongfully/ use chivalry as a shield in order to effect more damage.  So she's either an idiot, or a piece of shit.  I've decided on the latter.
> ...


I wonder why the media is not reporting this  girl does porn and was going to get 100 scalps carrying a large liquor bottle as a weapon?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Great!   Now do one for Ronald Reagan's Democrat history....not that Reagan was ever an asshole like fucking David Duke.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > EverCurious said:
> ...


They did.  Otherwise, how do you and I know about it?  Again, I'm happy to see both Nathan and Louise go to court to answer for their actions.  You?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Who is they? Certainly not the LA Times or any main stream media outlet.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



  If you're in the thick of it and carrying a bottle with your face covered you're a target...it's just that simple.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


They = the media....or did you come by your informations as a secret squirrel or via your secret decoder ring?  How did you find out the information if not from "the media"? 

BTW, did you here Alex Jones' court testimony?  Fucking hilarious!!!


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Halloween must not be much fun at your house!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



  Wait a minute.....
The attack on peaceful Trump rally go'ers was on Halloween?
  This feels like a Rip Van Winkle moment.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > The trump supporters are kind of like the isis...They're vile pieces of shit.
> ...



  Matthew is in competition with Timmy to become the most inane poster here at USMB.
  The good news is the loser gets a participation trophy.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


Because he's a coward, like those supporting him.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Apr 19, 2017)

Here is even clearer evidence she is a shit starter.... To see the actual footage skip to about 7:15 into the video.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Don't know.  I was just reacting to your comment about masks and bottles of liquor.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



 Personally I try and keep that around Halloween and in the bedroom.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  If it ain't Halloween and you're wearing a mask at a riot you're fair game.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 19, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Works for me.  So what do you recommend?  Sniping or just an ass beating?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 19, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  i suggest you take whatever action you have the balls for.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

BULLDOG said:


> Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.



If they had any integrity, you'd never know it.

You have no idea what that word means.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

Matthew said:


> The trump supporters are kind of like the isis...They're vile pieces of shit.



The butthurt morons continue to show us what sore losers they are.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 20, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



No the c/unt whore with the bottle was the coward and she got smashed just like the rest of the antifa faggots who got pushed out of their own city, there is no where they are safe, we have her name and face, we will take that bottle of hers, shove it up her diseased c/unt, and then take a hammer to it as her cuck boyfriend watches until we saw his fucking head off.  Come see us in the streets pussies, negotiations are over, couldn't leave it at the ballot box, this is war.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 20, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Here is even clearer evidence she is a shit starter.... To see the actual footage skip to about 7:15 into the video.


"The smoke bomb just happened"


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 20, 2017)

Call Sign Chaos said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...


You really need to tone it down. You're the mirror image of those you claim to hate. Actually try to carry thru with your tough talk, I hope there's someone around to blow your fucking head off.


----------



## Rambunctious (Apr 20, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> You really need to tone it down. You're the mirror image of those you claim to hate. Actually try to carry thru with your tough talk, I hope there's someone around to blow your fucking head off.


----------



## Death Angel (Apr 20, 2017)

Youre the kind of moron that'll bring the left back in '18.

Populists are mindless herd followers. No different from the left.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


LOL....typical dodge.  You're the one who posted how wearing a mask makes you fair game.  I asked questions to clarify your position.  Now you are running from your own words. 

Are those asshole masked men in the pictures I posted "fair game" or not?

What does "fair game" mean to you?

As for what I'd do, nothing.  Like the fucking Nazis at Skokie, it's free speech.  However, the first to throw a punch should be arrested and prosecuted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  I'll say it again.
If you show up at a rally/riot with a mask on and you're in the middle of the shit you're fair game.

    Funny how you've never called for the arrest of the antifa assholes until they started getting their asses whipped.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 20, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Call Sign Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Come see us in the streets faggot, no negotiation, no surrender, victory or death!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Hmmm....as opposed to those who live vicariously on line thru an ex-con thug sucker-punching a small woman?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2017)

bodecea said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  Sucker punched? The dumb bitch was hitting people with bottles and she obviously saw it coming or she wouldnt have tried to throat punch the dude.

  Go polish your wallet chain.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Maybe if you read my posts you will see I already did.  I'm against both marxist assholes as well as fascist assholes.  You?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



  So what are you labeling the conservatives in this case?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


If Fascists are truly leftists, then there are no "conservatives in this case".   Nathan and his fellow fascist assholes are lefties fighting Marxist lefties like the fucking Nazis fought Commies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



 Do you know something about Nathan that I dont?
All I see is a bunch of conservatives that got sick of being punching bags and they decided enough was a enough.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Do you know something about Nathan that I dont?
> All I see is a bunch of conservatives that got sick of being punching bags and they decided enough was a enough.


He's a white supremacist neo-Nazi ex-felon.  Do you think Nazis are Lefties or Righties?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Apr 20, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know something about Nathan that I dont?
> ...



  I cant say I agree with Nathans politics but he wasnt the only one out there.
   But I still dont see why he would attack a group of people that more closely align with his own views.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 20, 2017)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Both Nazis and Marxists are fucking morons.  No use trying to make sense of what they do since, by definition, they are all fucked up as a football bat to begin with.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2017)

Divine.Wind said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...










They are all collectivist.  There is no right wing socialism vs left wing socialism.  It is all just socialism.  The opposite of a collectivist government is an individualist one.  Namely anarchy.


----------



## xyz (Apr 23, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So obviously you're a neo-Nazi alt-right shit troll and you think it's pretty funny to call people who disagree with you "Nazis", "communists" and "democrats". You're not funny, you're just idiotic.


----------



## westwall (Apr 23, 2017)

xyz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...








But it's the people that YOU support who are using the nazi tactics.  That's his point.  Thus his calling you a nazi, is accurate.


----------



## xyz (Apr 23, 2017)

westwall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


So you believe it's immoral to use violence against Nazis?


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 23, 2017)

xyz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > But it's the people that YOU support who are using the nazi tactics.  That's his point.  Thus his calling you a nazi, is accurate.
> ...


The point was using Nazi tactics, not that it's immoral to use violence against authoritarian, fascist or other dictatorial assholes.

Do you believe it's right to force a person to believe something, accept something or live in manner you choose for them for their own good?


----------



## westwall (Apr 23, 2017)

xyz said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...








I believe that attacking someone because they believe differently from you is the action of an infantile baboon.  This is the USA, you have a Right to express your views.  You don't feel that the First Amendment is valid?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 26, 2017)

xyz said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


The fascist here is you. The one seeking a collectivist authoritarian state is you and the rest of the Soros Reich. 

I support liberty,  something you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Divine Wind (Apr 26, 2017)

westwall said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Agreed to a large extent.  We are, as Desmond Morris once wrote, are "the Naked Ape".  We are like baboons and other primates.  We're animals at our core.  We have minds that allow us to rise above our basic natures, but that basic nature is in all of us.  There's a reason why, in slightly older times, people were discussed in terms of being those who were "cultured" and those who were not.  Those who were not are human beings at our most basic.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 26, 2017)

Why is it that trumpkin "men" have no balls? You're always whining about how blacks and Hispanics take your jobs and your women but day-um, now this impotent little squirt sucker punches a very small woman and oh, boo Hoo for him.

You little boys need to grow a pair. As it is now, you can't hold your own with a little girl. LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 

And poor widdow, Steve_McGarrett - it's not spelled "viscous". Go back and finish junior high. [emoji90]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 26, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Did you see the article of her whoring herself out too LMFAO
> ...



Porn?

Don't bring the flotus whore into this.

.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 26, 2017)

gallantwarrior said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Typical Trump supporters. Proud of punching a small girl, but afraid of their own shadow. If they had any integrity, they would be ashamed of one of their fellow Trump supporters acting so disgustingly, but instead they brag about it.
> ...



Health insurance doesn't "support" anyone. If you were paying your own bills, you would know that. And, you would also know that young adults often pay for their parent's insurance.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 26, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> The girl in question is an idiot.   To think that you should be able tp punch someone without consequences is ridiculous.
> 
> As for her begging for money, I have no problem with this part.   She is asking for it and people are willingly giving it.


Well yeah. There is a Liberal sucker born every minute.


----------



## BlueGin (Apr 26, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


No they dont.


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie (Jun 30, 2017)

I've reached out to damigo and am trying to reach out to moldylocks to see if they would be interested in making a porn flick together, tenatively titled "when Hairy met Stasi"


----------

